# Orange Crush bottle help



## Jonnycrush (May 8, 2021)

Hello everyone new member here. Been collecting orange crush for a about a year now. Bought Michael Rosman’s book to start my knowledge. I received this amber bottle recently and I’m a bit stumped. It’s not the acl that has me asking questions but the bottle it’s self.
It’s a 6oz, fully stippled bottle that is 7 7/8 inch’s tall. The ribbing is also that not of the normal brown krinkly bottle, but resembles that of the clear krinkly bottles. It also has what appears to be 0850 on the base on the bottle. Crush experts what do I have?


----------



## hemihampton (May 8, 2021)

I'm guessing Michael Rosman should know & I think he's in here? LEON.


----------



## Newfie treasure hunter (May 8, 2021)

First of all nice bottle, second of all this is an oldie, and it is an amber crush and are very sweet finds. I do not have one currently, but my guess would be 1950s or so?


----------



## Jonnycrush (May 9, 2021)

Thanks. I not sure on the year because of the ribbing on this bottle. Its not typical for the amber crush and resembles the clear bottle pattern. I was to guess closer to the over lap period from the clear to amber, so possibly mid 40’s, but I’m not sure.


----------



## Truth1253 (May 9, 2021)

I have one it’s a beautiful bottle I assumed it was from the 50s not 100% sure but when I was a little boy I drink orange crush and I wish I was drinking it out of that brown bottle with the orange soda in it and the texture of the bottle. I love that bottle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadacan (May 11, 2021)

So the front and back label are common style, it's not a squat because the label is centered. Appears to have tapered shoulders like the squat but it probably is closer to the 7oz class due to the height you describe, and yet it's marked 6oz on the base! The texture makes is an unusual example no doubt!
And the fact it has what looks to me as triple vertical flutes like the clear embossed have. 
It is like a cross over of styles...and the extra 2 dots on the back add to the mystique!


----------



## Jonnycrush (May 12, 2021)

It does have tapered shoulders, three vertical vertical flutes and it stands 1/8” taller than the 7oz class. I didn’t even notice the extra dots on the back. How old would this bottle be?


----------



## mrosman (May 12, 2021)

Hi JonnyCrush, Leon, Ivan.... yes I am here, and thanks for the 'plug' for my book... if only I had the energy to update.... Your bottle, I believe is a 'squat' bottle - perhaps a variation, but from the picture is a bit hard to tell if the front ACL is below being centered. I think it is  75/8" (please check) as described in my book, p.63, most coming out of Springfield, MA., except yours. Your bottle fits all the features I have described except the vertical ribs extending up to the tapered shoulders and ending below three horizontal rings. These vertical ribs are described in the clear 'krinkly' bottles (cf. pictures, p.38) As Ivan has stated above, he feels it is not a 'squat' bottle for several reasons. For some reasons, your bottle looks like perhaps, a hybrid, putting together a bit of the 'squat' category and a bit of the 7oz., and even some features of the clear 6oz. vertical ribs.


----------



## Canadacan (May 12, 2021)

Jonnycrush said:


> It does have tapered shoulders, three vertical vertical flutes and it stands 1/8” taller than the 7oz class. I didn’t even notice the extra dots on the back. How old would this bottle be?


I'm going on an assumption that that the 7 to the right is indicating 1947....based off dating other bottles, and the fact the brown ribbed was not used past 1955.


----------



## Jonnycrush (May 12, 2021)

mrosman said:


> Hi JonnyCrush, Leon, Ivan.... yes I am here, and thanks for the 'plug' for my book... if only I had the energy to update.... Your bottle, I believe is a 'squat' bottle - perhaps a variation, but from the picture is a bit hard to tell if the front ACL is below being centered. I think it is  75/8" (please check) as described in my book, p.63, most coming out of Springfield, MA., except yours. Your bottle fits all the features I have described except the vertical ribs extending up to the tapered shoulders and ending below three horizontal rings. These vertical ribs are described in the clear 'krinkly' bottles (cf. pictures, p.38) As Ivan has stated above, he feels it is not a 'squat' bottle for several reasons. For some reasons, your bottle looks like perhaps, a hybrid, putting together a bit of the 'squat' category and a bit of the 7oz., and even some features of the clear 6oz. vertical ribs.


Hi Michael, Thanks for your reply. 
I have measured the bottle multiple times, as thought it was a different height as compared with other bottles. I hope this picture shows the height better. ON the left is a standard 7oz bottle at 7 3/4” and on the right is the only squat bottle I have. A left Mr Crushy standing at 7 5/8” I think the height difference is very noticeable that the middle bottle is 7 7/8” tall.


----------



## Jonnycrush (May 12, 2021)

Canadacan said:


> I'm going on an assumption that that the 7 to the right is indicating 1947....based off dating other bottles, and the fact the brown ribbed was not used past 1955.


You are exactly right. After closer inspection, there is a very small 4 beside the seven. I feel kinda silly for not seeing that. Wasn’t the brown ribbed bottle used till the mid 70’s?


----------



## Canadacan (May 12, 2021)

Jonnycrush said:


> You are exactly right. After closer inspection, there is a very small 4 beside the seven. I feel kinda silly for not seeing that. Wasn’t the brown ribbed bottle used till the mid 70’s?


No not at all...it's last days were in the mid 1950's.


----------



## Jonnycrush (May 12, 2021)

Ok.. I have a brown bottle with a 1974 date? Maybe it not the date code I thought.


----------



## Canadacan (May 12, 2021)

Jonnycrush said:


> Ok.. I have a brown bottle with a 1974 date? Maybe it not the date code I thought.


No that's definitely not the date code. The 52 however is


----------



## mrosman (Jun 18, 2021)

Hi again Johnnycrush.... just a brief followup.  Two amber krinkly bottles.. the 'squat' bottle in the center-  .... tapered shoulders, ACL below centre.... most are from the Country Club Soda Company, Springfield, Mass. Height is as you measured, 75/8" is shorter although the base is standard at 23/16" Mr.Crushy arms are over head or extended.


----------



## mrosman (Jul 7, 2021)

Hi again Johnny Crush.... I reread what I wrote and reviewed your pictures. Yes, the height of the so-called 'squat' bottles is 75/8".  The KEY to these bottles is the front ACL is NOT centred and lies below the midpoint of the body of the bottle. Mr.Crushy, arms over head or extended both occur with the squat, as the presence of absence of contents on the front ACL. The shoulders are tapered.


----------



## Jonnycrush (Jul 8, 2021)

mrosman said:


> Hi again Johnny Crush.... I reread what I wrote and reviewed your pictures. Yes, the height of the so-called 'squat' bottles is 75/8".  The KEY to these bottles is the front ACL is NOT centred and lies below the midpoint of the body of the bottle. Mr.Crushy, arms over head or extended both occur with the squat, as the presence of absence of contents on the front ACL. The shoulders are tapered.


Hello Michael, 
Thank you for your continued interest in my crush bottle. Hopefully the picture I posted shows well. The acl is placed  about 2 1/8 inches from the base of the bottle and about 1 1/2 inches from the top rib. The picture also shows the total height of 7 7/8 inches a little taller than the squat bottle.


----------



## maryrobb1 (Jan 7, 2023)

Truth1253 said:


> I have one it’s a beautiful bottle I assumed it was from the 50s not 100% sure but when I was a little boy I drink orange crush and I wish I was drinking it out of that brown bottle with the orange soda in it and the texture of the bottle. I love that bottle
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrosman (Monday at 6:55 PM)

Hi again, Mary... these bottles are probably American and very recent. Could we see the other sides.... thanks, Michael


----------



## maryrobb1 (Tuesday at 4:27 PM)

mrosman said:


> Hi again, Mary... these bottles are probably American and very recent. Could we see the other sides.... thanks, Michael


----------



## maryrobb1 (Tuesday at 9:25 PM)

How do I find out about these bottles


----------



## hemihampton (Tuesday at 10:10 PM)

what is it you want to know? Value? Age? Rarity? Collectibility? What States sold in?


----------



## maryrobb1 (Tuesday at 10:45 PM)

Age what's it worth I was told there from the modern era


----------



## hemihampton (Tuesday at 11:05 PM)

I don't know much about them. But do know being newer probably not much value unfortunately. Somebody else might know more? LEON.


----------



## maryrobb1 (Wednesday at 10:12 AM)

I would love to know the age and what these bottles are worth can someone help me.?


----------



## mrosman (Friday at 11:55 AM)

Definitely American,,, but have never seen them before. Must be very modern era


----------



## maryrobb1 (Friday at 1:56 PM)

How would I find out what there worth


----------



## Canadacan (Friday at 4:22 PM)

maryrobb1 said:


> How would I find out what there worth


Maybe a dollar or two each. Unfortunately these are too modern to have any real demand or value yet. These appear to be from the 1990's or early 2000's


----------



## maryrobb1 (Friday at 7:04 PM)

Canadacan said:


> Maybe a dollar or two each. Unfortunately these are too modern to have any real demand or value yet. These appear to be from the 1990's or early 2000's


I don't remember ever seeing these how can I know for sure


----------



## Canadacan (Friday at 10:43 PM)

maryrobb1 said:


> I don't remember ever seeing these how can I know for sure


I've been collecting for 35 years...lol, this is one from 2008ish according to a blog.....it's possible the ones you have are even newer.
You will just have to keep searching 'Orange Crush' bottle images to see if you can find the exact bottle and information.
But trust me they aren't any older than 1990 or so.


----------

